# Bonus Time for Owners at any Resorts?



## Craig (Feb 19, 2008)

Does anyone know of any resorts located in the North or Central EAST COAST of Florida that offer bonus time, or discounted rental rates, to owners at other times of the year??
Mainly interested in St. Augustine, Palm Coast, Ormand Beach, Cocoa Beach, Satellite Beach, or Vero Beach. Thanks!


----------



## london (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bonus Time and Reduced Rates*

We are owners at the Resort on Cocoa Beach, and we can get discounted daily and weekly rates all year long. 

Bonus time is allowed within a 21 day window from the start date.


----------



## geekette (Feb 19, 2008)

The Bluegreen Vacation Club offers bonus time and has many resorts in FL.


----------



## silvib (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm an owner at Celebrity Palm Coast and they do offer discounts to Celebrity owners, but not sure about other owners.  Certainly wouldn't do any harm to ask.  I didn't know about bonus time - how does it work?


----------



## Happytravels (Feb 22, 2008)

silvib said:


> I'm an owner at Celebrity Palm Coast and they do offer discounts to Celebrity owners, but not sure about other owners.  Certainly wouldn't do any harm to ask.  I didn't know about bonus time - how does it work?



SILVERLEAF RESORTS BONUS TIME PROGRAM



Bonus Time reservations may be requested no more than 14 days in advance of the arrival date, and your account must be current to take advantage of this program. 

Bonus Time reservations may be requested for one, two, or three consecutive nights at a time. Sunday through Thursday nights are absolutely FREE; Friday and Saturday nights are available for only $49.95 each night.

Bonus Time check in time is from 5 p.m. to 2 a.m. on the day of arrival.  Presidential and Chairman owners may check in as early as 4 p.m.  

Bonus Time check-out time is no later than 10:00 a.m. on the day of departure.  Presidential and Chairman owners may check out up until 12 noon.

Back to back Bonus Time reservations are not permitted. Once a Bonus Time stay is completed, there must be at least seven (7) days from check-out date to the next check-in date.  Also, Bonus Time may not be requested during the time period of your normally scheduled, deeded week.

Priority for Bonus Time is based on the number of times an owner has used the Bonus Time Program in the last twelve (12) months, and the date the request was made.  Those owners with the least amount of usage will receive priority.

Confirmed Bonus Time reservations that are not canceled at least 48 hours prior to check-in are subject to a $50.00 no-show fee. 

Bonus Time reservations may be requested by phone (800.613.0310) or may be placed online (www.silverleafresorts.com). When making a request, one of the following will happen: 

1. If an availability exists, the reservation will be confirmed and you will receive a confirmation number. 

2. If an availability does not exist, you will be asked to provide your top three choices of resorts for your requested dates. When an opening becomes available, you will be contacted and asked if you wish to accept the reservation. There is no penalty for declining a reservation.


----------



## silvib (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking at the Silverleaf program makes me think Celebrity don't have anything like this, because we went to our resort and stayed for one night, just to attend a meeting (which turned out to be a total waste of time and money), they gave us a small discount, but it certainly wasn't free.

I'll send them an email and ask about it anyway.  Thanks.


----------



## J9sling (Feb 22, 2008)

We are owners at Ron Jon Cape Caribe in Cape Canaveral, FL (north of Cocoa Beach).  Ron Jon owners receive heavily discounted unit rental at anytime of year if there is availability.  You can only reserve within a 15 day window.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 23, 2008)

Although it will still be pricey, DVC does offer cash Member discounts at the Vero Beach Resort.
I'm not sure of the discount percentage, as I've never done it.


----------



## bccash63 (Feb 23, 2008)

I own at The Resort on Cocoa Beach which offers bonus time and day use to owners.  It is managed by VRI and by looking at VRI's website it appears bonus time is offered at all of there Florida locations.  Dawn


----------



## Hophop4 (Feb 24, 2008)

I own a VRI managed resort and I receive emails all the time offering discounted nights for their resorts but you still can't beat the Silverleaf Bonus Program.  We have an older deed which includes the old Endless Escape Bonus which is up to 6 nights max for free and reservations can be made 21 days in advance instead of 14 days.  We also have day use at all resorts.


----------

